# Lignum vitae bowl.



## Rcd567 (Feb 15, 2010)

Had a block of this wood and made a 6"x3" bowl.  It turned out rather well for me.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 15, 2010)

wow that is wild cool lines of grain in that. very nice turn out for sure.


----------



## woodsofourlives (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice looking bowl, great grain


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Fantastic. What finish did you use?


----------



## FrankG (Feb 15, 2010)

I like it; I think the recurved bowls like this always look the best.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent form.  Great job


----------



## JimB (Feb 15, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice I love the shape and the grain pattern.Victor


----------



## cbatzi01 (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice.  I have always had a hard time with LV bowls.  I inevitably let the tool get dull, get a catch, and off the chuck it flies.  Nice work!

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## arjudy (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice form and I love the grain pattern


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks good.  That's a difficult shape to turn.


----------



## markgum (Feb 15, 2010)

great job.


----------



## SamThePenMan (Feb 15, 2010)

Excellent work. I imagine its gotta be pretty heavy, or was  before it was turned.  Also I wonder if it'd float.

Did you turn the inside, or use one of those nested bowl cutters? It'd be a shame to let all the wood in the middle go to shavings.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 15, 2010)

Beautiful grain and shape, well done!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful. You can't go wrong with LV. But, as others have said, the loss of wood inside is a shame. LV is expensive stuff.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 16, 2010)

Very sharp.


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words.  I turned the insides, it is heavy, and I don't think it would float.

Thickness is about 1/16th of an inch at the top and about a 1/4 in towards the bottom.  The actual bottom is about 3/8" due to the cutout for the chuck.  Darnedest stuff to finish I've ever done.  Because it's so hard it's easy to sand smooth, then polish, but it wants to turn green.  I actually sprayed on a poly finish twice and sanded it back off because it wouldn't harden.  Finally, I sprayed it again and set it aside for a couple weeks.  The wood eventually returned back to the original color (which you see here), then I steel wooled it, then applied another coat of poly.  I waited a week and did it again for a total of three coats.  I've got enough from the corners I cut off to make a few pens.  Will have to try that since it's so heavily figured.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 17, 2010)

Green is a natural color for much LV when it dries. Don't fight it.
Applying finish could be a challenge as the wood is naturally oily.


----------



## Tuba707 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks very cool, and unique.  I think LV is some of the nicest smelling stuff I have ever turned.


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Green is a natural color for much LV when it dries. Don't fight it.
> Applying finish could be a challenge as the wood is naturally oily.



That's putting it mildly.


----------



## redfishsc (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice, great shape. 

I made a bowl out of LV once, turned out nice, but nothing as cool as yours!


----------



## Bree (Feb 18, 2010)

I think it's a lovely bowl.  It turned out very well for you.  Great work on the turning and finishing!


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 18, 2010)

Dynamite, let's fill it with M&M's.


----------

